

Ask HN: When will Yahoo shut it's shop. - digamber_kamat

My boss keeps bashing me up because I decided to use YUI3 as the js framework for an very important project about to last at least next 4 years. He keeps saying that keeping dependency on yahoo! is like beating a dead horse.<p>Not that I give importance to what my boss says but many news items about Yahoo! are very depressing. All is perhaps not well with Yahoo!.<p>Once compared with Google, today Google has left behind Yahoo! the way China has left behind India.
======
SHOwnsYou
It _does_ seem like a strange design choice, as it would if you used anything
other than jQuery.

jQuery is the standard in terms of javascript frameworks. Knowing this, why
build something in a non-typical framework?

~~~
digamber_kamat
I feel YUI is much better in terms of it's design and scalability.

